# Adding local mp4 vidoes to Freetime



## ericisawesome (Dec 16, 2015)

Is it possible to add locally stored MP4 videos into Freetime? We bought the $50 Fire for our son for a long plane trip (so streaming isnt an option) and wanted to put a bunch of his videos on the device. We like the idea of the free time front end because he has a habbit of accidently exiting out of the normal video player and not knowing how to get back in, but I can't quite figure out how to get our videos to show up. Thanks.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

You need to install a third party video player and side load the videos. You run the player app and then see the videos inside it. It's clunky, but it works or it did on the old fire hd.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Speaker-To-Animals said:


> You need to install a third party video player and side load the videos. You run the player app and then see the videos inside it. It's clunky, but it works or it did on the old fire hd.


I've done this with ES File Explorer on my HDX and it does work. Not sure it is something a kid could do.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

I set it up for our then 4 year old. She was able to use the player, even though she didn't really understand why the videos weren't in the carousel. I used the eq player because it used thumbnails rather than titles which she couldn't read.


----------

